# Shop Clock



## b.lindsey (Feb 19, 2011)

I have had one of those battery powered clocks that the wife and I picked up somewhere as a souvineer sittin on the shelf above the mill for ages, since some other little knick-knack took its place in the house. The battery has long since died, and the original face of small dried flowers varnished to a circle of wood wasn't that shop appropriate. Somewhere else I had seen blank CD discs used with these inexpensive clock movements and since I had plenty of leftover clear labeling sheets I figured I'd try printing up a new face, sticking it to the CD and make a more shop appropriate face. The only thing else needed was a small flanged bushing to fit the hole in the CD and drilled out to accept the threaded stem of the movement.

I hope no one objects (its for personal use only) but I drew up a clock face in AutoCAD, added the HMEM logo, printed it and stuck it to a blank CD, reassembled the hands, put in a new AA battery and.... instant shop clock that doesn't require an electrical outlet. Most of us probably have one or more of these things around and blank CD's as well...so whatever image you might wish to add is up to you.


----------



## rleete (Feb 19, 2011)

A fine repair.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice clock! :bow:

I don't have one of those but visitors to my office at work always 
ask about my computer desktop image.






I always have time to explain it to them. 

Rick


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks rleete. Greatt idea also Rick...I ususlly keep HMEM open in a tab on my browser at work too, just checking it with morning coffee or during lunch. I often get similar questions if someone happens to see as well and yes...there is always time to explain :big:

Bill


----------



## mklotz (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice clock, Bill, but...

The last thing I want in my shop is a clock. I go there to forget/ignore/waste time, not to watch it elapse.

That said, if someone gave me a nice Congreve, I'd find a place for it (though I'd remove the hands from it first).


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 19, 2011)

Good point Marv...mostly I did it just to see how it would come out. Maybe if I take the battery out I can make time stand still...at least in the shop :big:

Bill


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Bill and Marv,

How about just glueing the hands to 3 minutes past 5pm.  :


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice clock William,

Good piece of lateral thinking.

Dave


----------



## d.bick (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a clocking in machine. I use it has my workshop clock. For all of my working life (40 years and lots more to do) I have had to clock in and out of work. All the jobs required a time sheet to be filled in and just lately an extra daily sheet, logging all the jobs done on that day, the gaffer checking the daily sheet with your times on the job sheets. Someone doesnt trust me?
 Well I can stick my fingers up to this clock when I like, it also comes in for verbal abuse. Its my way of getting my own back for having to working to a clock.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 20, 2011)

Favorite shop clock that was sent to me after a visit by a model engineer who had come to visit for a week from the east coast. That was about 10 years ago. He and I started building models together over 50 years ago. Now days we both still build models but in different areas of interest.
Gail in NM


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a electronic clock project somewhere that cheats the time for hobby people like us. After some time, usually at night, it starts going slower so that we think that we are getting much done. Sometime at dawn, it corrects itself so that, when you look at it during the day everything will be normal. If you receive it as a gift, it will be a while before you discover the trick ;D


----------



## ShopShoe (Feb 23, 2011)

As a child I visited Greenfield Village and remember that Edison's workshop had a clock which was a block of wood inside a clock case. There was a sign next to it about inspiration not being on a schedule, but I don't know the quotation. Someone gifted me a Three Stooges clock a few years ago and I have that in my shop, but only to keep track of cleaning up in time for meals or to remind me that running air tools after 11:00 at night is not appreciated by my neighbors.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Hugh (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a clock guy. I bought a mini-lathe to repair clocks. I went to the NAWCC clock convention in York, Pa. and saw clocks made out of wood, brass, cast iron and all made in guys home workshops with everything from mini lathes and mills, large CNC machines to blacksmith forges. I found out the hardest part is getting the right material and cutting proper gears. I hope to one day learn enough about lathes and mills to make one for myself. Now that is what I would call a SHOP CLOCK.


----------

